# Wild Turkey Schnitzel Recipe



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 10, 2011)

Georgia Pellegrini is the author of the soon-to-be-released book, _Girl Hunter_. Pellegrini describes how she grew to become a hunter only after she graduated from university and finished her studies at the French Culinary Institute in New York. Throughout the story she fills the pages with recipes utilizing wild game she learned to harvest.

Here is just one of her recipes within the book, which will be released December 2011. Look back for another recipe just before Thanksgiving and again the week of December 12th for a sneak peak of _Girl Hunter_recipes before the book will be on shelves.

*Wild Turkey Schnitzel*

1 turkey breast, cut thinly into slices, on the bias against the grain1 cup all-purpose flour1 teaspoon dried oregano1 teaspoon garlic powder1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes1 egg1 cup panko bread crumbs1/2 teaspoon paprika1/2 cup grape seed oil (or any high-smoke-point oil  vegetable, olive oil)salt and pepper1 lemon, cut into wedgescranberry relish or lingonberry sauce1. Set three plates and one wide bowl on the counter. Place a sheet of plastic wrap on the counter and lay one turkey cutlet on it. Lay a second sheet of plastic over the turkey and pound it gently with a rolling pin, meat-pounder, or wine bottle until it is thin and even. Set the cutlet on the first plate. Pound the remaining cutlets and add to the first plate.

2. Place the flour, oregano, garlic powder, and red pepper flakes on the second plate and mix. place the egg in the bowl and beat it lightly with a fork. On the third plate, combine the bread crumbs and paprika.

3. Heat the grape seed oil on medium heat in a skillet until a sprinkle of flour into the oil sizzles. Lay a turkey cutlet first into the flour mixture, then the egg wash, then the bread crumbs and place directly in the hot oil. Cook for about 2 minutes on each side and transfer to a rack set over a sheet tray or paper towel. Sprinkle with salt and pepper to preserve the crispness. Serve immediately with a wedge of lemon and cranberry relish or lingonberry...


More...


Michigan-Sportsman.com is an Outdoor Hub partner


----------

